# Topaz products



## mangove21 (Apr 26, 2015)

So I see topaz have just launched their own range of detailing products, nicely packaged, but what a rip off! 17.99 for 300ml of shampoo! I mean come on. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Blanco92 (Oct 17, 2013)

I know Topaz have a great reputation and all but... I can buy 4 litres of my favourite pure shampoo for that. Not for me.


----------



## 20vKarlos (Aug 8, 2009)

If that’s their price standpoint for shampoo, I’d like to see a list of the other stuff they have marketed for themselves. 

Unfortunately a few will buy and that’ll be it as that is a very high price. 
The only other brand I can put on that level is Zymöl, £26 for 250ml I think I saw while browsing CleanYourCar not long ago.

What a shame


----------



## st33ly (Aug 29, 2010)

I have just watched the video. What made me chuckle is he (Can’t remember his name.) was spouting on about how good Topaz products are etc, and it looked like there was 5ltr bottles of Meguiars professional products on the floor in the background. Lol

Personally I think if you can afford to take your car there for a level what ever detail and have it PPF’d then you can afford to buy their products. Not ripping discrediting them as I haven’t tried them however I suspect style over substance. The fancy case says it all if you ask me. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

Got to love marketing nonsense that the (wealthy) sheep will willingly buy in to. Probably car chem or similar anyway lol


----------



## broncoupe (Aug 19, 2010)

Maybe a relative is knocking the product up in his garage


----------



## The happy goat (Jun 26, 2019)

So shall i set up a group buy?:lol:


----------

